
British divers at heart of Thai cave rescue among best in world - haasted
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/03/british-divers-at-heart-of-thai-cave-rescue-among-best-in-world
======
JoshuaRedmond
Worth reading the linked page [0] about one of the diver's custom reassembled
rebeather, which means they have two systems to reduce the need for backup
tanks of air, but still be able to fit in the caves. Really incredible,
particularly as they work as volunteers.

[0] -
[http://www.therebreathersite.nl/06_Homebuilders/john_volanth...](http://www.therebreathersite.nl/06_Homebuilders/john_volanthen_c-96.htm)

------
eeutb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446995)

~~~
haasted
Related, but this article is more of a background-piece on the divers.

------
mongol
I can recommend the documentary film "Diving into the unknown". About Finnish
cave divers that dive to return the bodies of their dead friends in Norwegian
cave.
[http://www.divingintotheunknown.com/en](http://www.divingintotheunknown.com/en)

